# استكمالا لموضوع اخونا زانيتي كتاب كارير الرائع- ملف اكسل كارير لحساب الاحمال



## toktok66 (22 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

استكمالا لموضوع اخونا زانيتي كتاب كارير الرائع 

الموضوع كان ممتاز والكتاب جيد جدا ولكن ينقصه قشه صغيره ارغب في ان اضيفها في الجزء الاول من الكتاب وهو ((load estimating )) وفي الصفحه رقم 6 من هذا الجزء يوجد جدول طريقه كارير لحساب الاحمال وعند تحريك الماوس على صوره هذا الجدول تتحول الى علامه ((يد )) وعند الضغط على صوره الجدول يخبرك انه سيقوم بفتح ملف اكسل ((وهو عباره عن هذا الجدول )) ولكن اخونا لم يرفقه مع الكتاب جزاه الله خيرا –ويسرني ان اقدم لكم هذا الجدول الجيد لمن يرغب في استخدام هذه الطريقه وبمجرد وضعه في الفولدر اللذي به الكتاب بعد فك الضغط سيقوم بالفتح مباشره

الجدول لطريقه حساب كارير للاحمال في المرفقات


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (22 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (22 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا كثير

وماشاء الله عليك


----------



## toktok66 (22 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وفي اخي الكريم زانيتي


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (22 أغسطس 2011)

ملف ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (22 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا كثير

وماشاء الله عليك*​


----------



## zanitty (22 أغسطس 2011)

يا سلام عليك يا حبيب والديك 

تسلم ايدك يا باشا


----------



## Ali_haya (22 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## thaeribrahem (24 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## Mzghoul (25 أغسطس 2011)

Thanks alot


----------



## baraa harith (25 أغسطس 2011)

الله يحفظك يا استاذ محمد وممنونة لك جدا


----------



## akbargherbal (25 أغسطس 2011)

مجهود رائع تستحق الشكر عليه

سبحان الله 

بحثت طويلا عن هذا الملف و لم أجده ... أعلم أنه موجود في كتاب كارير و لكنه غير واضح و غير منسق بهذا الشكل الذي يسهل قرائته

بارك الله فيك و زادك من خيره و علمه


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (27 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## eng usama_as (27 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## toktok66 (27 أغسطس 2011)

akbargherbal قال:


> مجهود رائع تستحق الشكر عليه
> 
> سبحان الله
> 
> ...


 
اشكر الاخوه الكرام على التفاعل 

ونتواصل لنتكامل فكلنا واحد


----------



## zanitty (27 أغسطس 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> اشكر الاخوه الكرام على التفاعل
> 
> ونتواصل لنتكامل فكلنا واحد


هذا هو العرف الذى يجب ان نسير عليه جميعا
اكرمك الله


----------



## toktok66 (27 أغسطس 2011)

هكذا انتم وهكذا يجب ان نكون


----------



## kareemfarag (4 أكتوبر 2011)

هل تم الرد على اسئلة كريم فرج


----------



## zanitty (5 أكتوبر 2011)

kareemfarag قال:


> هل تم الرد على اسئلة كريم فرج


اخى الكريم / كريم 
لقد وضعت اسئلتك فى موضوع غير هذا و هو موضوع الاسئله و هو المكان المناسب و لقد احسنت حين فعلت ذلك 
فارجوك ان تبحث عن الرد على اسئلتك فى نفس المكان الذى و ضعتها فيه و ليس فى موضوع لا علاقه له بما تسال

شكرا لك


----------



## mechanic power (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . ولكن هذا البرنامج لايصلح لعمل حسابات عليه لكونك لم تاخذ أتجاهات الزجاج والجدران بنظر الاعتبار . وشكرا


----------



## العراق الى الابد (5 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا كنت ابحث عن الملف طويلا ولم اجده جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## toktok66 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . ولكن هذا البرنامج لايصلح لعمل حسابات عليه لكونك لم تاخذ أتجاهات الزجاج والجدران بنظر الاعتبار . وشكرا


 
شوف يا بطل مع اني لا احبذ كارير ولا طريقتها معدومه الاسم
الا انك مخطى فيوجد بالبرنامج توجيه لاستعمال جداول ((( بارقامها وارقام صفحاتها)))ومن خلال هذه الجداول يسؤخذ موضوع الاتجاهات بالحسبان + مع العلم ان البرنامج نوه لذلك خلال امثله


----------



## فارس راشد (16 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
عندي طلب بسيط ارجو منكم المساعده 
اين توجد الكيسات في case1 and case2 
لاني لم استطيع الوصول اليها 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## nabe (16 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*
*لو الكتاب كمان *​


----------



## fawzann (17 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد العطفي (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السنوسى منسى (17 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووور على هذا الملف الجميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adiloman (19 يناير 2012)

* بارك الله فيك*


----------



## حسام محمد (19 يناير 2012)

شي كتير حلو 
الله يسلم أيديك


----------



## شريف اسماعيل (20 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ملف ممتاز بس ياريت لو في شرح ليه يبقي ياسلام


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (20 يناير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## nofal (21 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## اسامة اشرى (22 يناير 2012)

شكرا يا هندسة على الملف الجميل ده بس لو تتعب معانا وترفعة تانى بدون (ضغط ) لان الملف فيه مشكلة


----------



## برنس العالم (22 يناير 2012)

والله انت برنس تسلم يارب


----------



## amr fathy (25 يناير 2012)

ملف ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelsalamn (3 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا كثير


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (12 أبريل 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## رجل الصناعة (12 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## ديار السعيدي (13 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ramyacademy (22 أبريل 2013)

جزيت الجنة
و عقبال التوكتوك ما يبقى مرسديس


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.iyad mach (16 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## abdelsalamn (21 يناير 2014)

مشكور ياهندسة


----------



## زيدون العراقي (22 يناير 2014)

*شكرا لكم
*​


----------



## kamal1986 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسلام رفاعى (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كامل طارق (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed hajer (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## king hema (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rockk (21 يونيو 2014)

جميل جدا 
شكرااااااااا يا باشا


----------



## سلامة السيد (24 يونيو 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (30 يونيو 2014)

ممنون لك اخي الفاضل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (30 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## AHMADBHIT (1 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engkafa81 (12 يناير 2015)

مشكور على هذا الملف الرائع ...... وسؤال للأخ المشرف زانيتي :
لقد بحثت مطولا عن كتاب كارير كون ان جميع حسابات الأحمال تتطلب جداول كارير وحتى اليوم لم يسعفني الحظ بالوصول الى طلبي وهذا يعود ربما لعدم معرفتي بماهية ومحتوى كتاب كارير وانا اتخبط بالبحث والتحميل ... أرجو من الأخ زانيتي الذي عودنا على كرمه ورحابة صدره أن يساعدني لأصل الى ما اريد وبالأخص جداول كارير الخاصة بالاشعاع الشمسي ومعاملات انتقال الحرارة للجدران مع كامل شكري وتقديري


----------



## eng_taha_a (2 أبريل 2016)

شكرا على الملف الرائع


----------



## Y-515 (13 ديسمبر 2017)

‏جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hussin blswad (7 يناير 2018)

ملف رائع لكن اتمنى لو يتم شرح مبسط لها


----------



## abdelsalamn (19 سبتمبر 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ياسر العزي (24 أكتوبر 2019)

بارك الله فيك
​
​​


----------

